# Sony announces new radio wireless lighting control system



## AvTvM (Mar 8, 2016)

https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-announces-new-wireless-lighting-control-system/

ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window. 

Canon squandered a good part of that advantage anyways due to their decision to only sell [big, expensive] 600EX-RTs + [expensive, no AF-assist light] ST-E3 RTs ... instead of bringing on [smaller, less expensive] 430EX III RT early on and a [small, inexpensive] speedlite receiver so customers could have integrated their existing 580EX II and 430EX II into an RT speedlite setup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.



So the oh-so-innovative Sony is copying Canon, and it only took them four years to do it. Way to go, Sony! 

Given Sony's penchant for very user-friendly and intuitive user interfaces, I'm sure this new wireless flash setup will simply be a joy to use... :


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.
> ...



well, I don't exactly find all user controls on Canon speedlites and ST_E3 extremely user-friendly and intuitive either. 

But let's wait and see .. Sony menu systems are indeed only "surpassed" by Olympus.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2016)

Seriously, the Canon RT system is excellent, and it's great for Sony users that they are coming out with something similar.


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-announces-new-wireless-lighting-control-system/
> 
> ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.
> 
> Canon squandered a good part of that advantage anyways due to their decision to only sell [big, expensive] 600EX-RTs + [expensive, no AF-assist light] ST-E3 RTs ... instead of bringing on [smaller, less expensive] 430EX III RT early on and a [small, inexpensive] speedlite receiver so customers could have integrated their existing 580EX II and 430EX II into an RT speedlite setup.



I'm not sure what Canon squandered because I bought three 600EX-RTs and two 430EXIII-RTs for my work. They are *excellent*. If you have to pick on Canon failings, this is not one of them. It seems that Nikon and Sony are just now figuring out that customers want radio flashes. Fuji not yet. Pentax not yet. Leica not yet. Panasonic not yet. Olympus not yet.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 17, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-announces-new-wireless-lighting-control-system/
> 
> ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.
> 
> Canon squandered a good part of that advantage anyways due to their decision to only sell [big, expensive] 600EX-RTs + [expensive, no AF-assist light] ST-E3 RTs ... instead of bringing on [smaller, less expensive] 430EX III RT early on and a [small, inexpensive] speedlite receiver so customers could have integrated their existing 580EX II and 430EX II into an RT speedlite setup.



Those are just a transmitter and a receiver. Knowing Sony a pair would cost at least $300. You still need a flash. The F60M is $550. The only problem - it overheats after 20 full power shots. Canon is in danger! 

With Canon you can shoot pretty much any third party flash system from dirt cheap Yongnuos or powerful Profoto B1s, with full TTL/HSS support and radio triggering. All flash manufacturers support Canon & Nikon, as far as I know only Nissin and Phottix recently added Sony hot-shoe support.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-announces-new-wireless-lighting-control-system/
> 
> ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.
> 
> Canon squandered a good part of that advantage anyways due to their decision to only sell [big, expensive] 600EX-RTs + [expensive, no AF-assist light] ST-E3 RTs ... instead of bringing on [smaller, less expensive] 430EX III RT early on and a [small, inexpensive] speedlite receiver so customers could have integrated their existing 580EX II and 430EX II into an RT speedlite setup.


I think you make some valid points. I would have bought into the RT system but for the fact I could not use my 580EXII and 430EXII flash guns which only get periodic use anyway. The RT system is expensive so I opted for the Phottix Laso triggers & transmitter which enable me to mix these with my newly purchased 430EX III RT and flashbenders. The lack of backward compatability with the ST-E3 RTs was a mistake by Canon.


----------



## Efka76 (Mar 18, 2016)

Who needs RT system  I use Canon 580 speedlight and cheap Youngnuo triggers. Everything works just perfect. Also, in Youngnuo triggers is HSS, full flash control is available.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 18, 2016)

Canon RT-system itself is good, more reliable, better reach and more functionality for large-scale professional work involving lots of speedlites and multiple cameras.

Unfortunately at the same time Yongnuo and others offer more features+functionality at much lower orice for smaller scale setups. Canon really should improve on:

a) hardware: ST-E3 II RT controller should come with AF assist light (optical ST-E2 had it, Yongnuo has it)
b) firmware: next gen wireless ETTL is long overdue and should include: 
1. second curtain sync
2. remote control over speedlite zoom reflector
3. improved HSS capabilities
c) hardware: small, inexpensive RT-receiver to allow use of 580EX II abd 430EX II in RT lighting setups.

By not offering full functionality in these three areas, Canon has squandered a good amount of RT systems unique advantage and is losing way more sales than necessary to chinese copycats, and canon failed to really hammer competitors Nikon and Sony until they got their own radio wireless systems going. Canon really did not leverage their RT system well in marketing terms.


----------



## LDS (Mar 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> c) hardware: small, inexpensive RT-receiver to allow use of 580EX II abd 430EX II in RT lighting setups.



Canon has the bad habits of many big companies of trying to sell you always the newest items.

Anyway anybody ever tried the Yongnuo E-TTL YNE3-RX (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1150095-REG/yongnuo_yne3_rx_e_ttl_wireless_flash_receiver.html)? It should allow to use older Canon units within an RT setup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> By not offering full functionality in these three areas, Canon has squandered a good amount of RT systems unique advantage and is losing way more sales than necessary to chinese copycats, and canon failed to really hammer competitors Nikon and Sony until they got their own radio wireless systems going. Canon really did not leverage their RT system well in marketing terms.



Yes, as usual you know better than Canon how to profitably sell photography equipment. If only Canon added the features and products you wanted, they might actually succeed in becoming the market leader. Oh, wait... : : :


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-announces-new-wireless-lighting-control-system/
> 
> ooops, another Canon unique sales advantage out the window.
> 
> Canon squandered a good part of that advantage anyways due to their decision to only sell [big, expensive] 600EX-RTs + [expensive, no AF-assist light] ST-E3 RTs ... instead of bringing on [smaller, less expensive] 430EX III RT early on and a [small, inexpensive] speedlite receiver so customers could have integrated their existing 580EX II and 430EX II into an RT speedlite setup.



Ummmm What is your point?

So lets see... Many many MANY months ago, Canon introduces their new system, which includes RT. True. You have your big new Flashes, but eliminate the need for triggers. So instead of carrying around triggers and flashes, you just carry around flashes.

As for Canon's new Cannons, not exactly overly expensive either. I have been able to pick up Refurbished units on sale (like yesterday for $370 or so) which, ironically was around what I had been paying 2 or 3 years ago for my 580EX II. So price wise, I have a contained unit, a solid unit, and have to carry around less pieces of gear and less points of failure. 

The only downside, is integrating in some of my studio... So I still have my PocketWizard Plus IIs  and FlexTT5, which may seem like overkill, but the Flex5 are awesome for HSS (I like being able to shoot 1/2000 at F/16) AND firing a SECOND BODY in sync with the flash. I am even looking for a couple MultiMax for some of the unique sequential firing things they do. 

Would not be surprised to see Canon releasing receivers in the future, but at the same time, I think their focusing on a complete integrated 600EX-RT system is a lot more solid instead of trying to handle every variation. 

I think my upgrade path from 3 580EX-II to now 3 600EX-RT was around $225 - $250, given what I sold my 580s off for and what I have pair cherry picking sales, and for me, given some of the issues the 580s had with the Flex, not a bad trade off indeed. 

I still love my PocketWizards. My old Photogenic heads had built in triggers (a couple did at least) and most of my current Dynalite Studio packs have the built in as does my Sekonic meter. I am still finding buried or little used featured and taking control of what I can do with light. 

I have no problem with Canon's release. Some other triggers and the like might have been nice, but I could also see a pile of quips about the mixed system having issues or that the 580EX-II and the 600s don't play well. I actually would not be surprised if Canon did not start down that path, but found tiny issues with firing different flashes off of triggers in sync with the 600s, and while extremely minute, found this reason to hold off for a bit. 

On the other hand, the 600EX-RTs were an absolute GIFT to a lot of late-adopters. All of the sudden the 580EX-IIs can be had for cheap. Sucks a bit if you were paying $450+ and now they are $250, but if you love the 580EX-IIs and have a solid system down, you now can backfill with branded gear at just above Yongnuo prices. From what I see and hear, a lot of photographers don't need the new RT and love getting better prices.


----------

